# Lais Ribeiro walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (32x) Update



## Mandalorianer (20 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## MetalFan (20 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Lais Ribeiro walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (3x)*

Dat body! :drip:


----------



## Toolman (24 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Lais Ribeiro walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (3x)*



MetalFan schrieb:


> Dat body! :drip:


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (27 Nov. 2017)

*Lais Ribeiro - Victoria´s Secret Fashion Show / Mercedes Benz Arena, Shanghai, 20.11.2017 (29x)*

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Lais Ribeiro*​




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 [/CENTER]


----------



## Nobullshit (29 Nov. 2017)

damn nice :thx:


----------



## Blackbird (1 Dez. 2017)

:thx: für die wunderschöne Lais:thumbup:


----------



## 399 (3 Dez. 2017)

Milka Schokolade aus Brasilien


----------



## chazoo (11 Dez. 2017)

thanks a lot!


----------



## lovebox (17 Dez. 2017)

She is so sexy!


----------



## notrat (5 Sep. 2018)

Thanks! She and Romee both rock these shoes ^^


----------

